# "Custom" Betta Art FS



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

_In a week or two_, I will be able to draw or paint pictures of your beloved betta(s). I love drawing bettas, so I thought you guys might like a portrait of yours. 

Drawing (per fish):
-Regular $1
-Background (please describe) $2 

Painting (per fish):
-Regular $3 
-Background (please describe) $4

Just PM a clear picture of the betta you want me to draw/paint. 

If you want to, post a picture of the drawing when you recieve it. I would appreciate that . 

P.S. I can only take checks or cash right now as I do not have PayPal ATM.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, I will take requests and determine the cost based on what you want. I will do other fish as well.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

_More details on what I am selling/ _

FOR RIGHT NOW, I ONLT ACCEPT CHECKS AND CASH. PM ME TO GET DETAILS. 

ARTWORK WILL BE SENT OUT WHEN I RECIEVE PAYMENT IN THE MAIL. :-D

 I do take requests on other artwork, but it may cost you more, depending on what you are asking for. 

*ALL ARTWORK IS ON 8X12 PAPER. 12X12 IS AN EXTRA $1 *

*I will paint on canvas (ask me about size) for an extra $5 no matter what size. *

*Shipping- $3 *
*(anything bigger than 8x12 is $4) *

*I hope you guys will be intereste in my offer  *
*Examples to come. *


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

I am interested in drawings of my boy and girl. Can I see a sample perhaps?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This is the kind of sketches that I do. Paintings are pretty much the same, except that it has texture and possibly moree realistic. '
If you can't see the photo, which I am having compuer problems with, here is the link to my betta art album in which I will continually post pictures of examples and sales:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=13522


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I am now excepting requests for sketches. Paintings will be open next week.


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll try and get a painting example ASAP. But yeah, sketches w/ or without colour are availiable


----------



## 808bettalover (Sep 9, 2013)

i hope that you will be successful in your little business


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

808bettalover said:


> i hope that you will be successful in your little business


Thank you very much. I hope so too, as my rescue depends on me.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Halloween drawing*

Since I'm not getting any interest, I have decided to organize my prices and options. 
Also, I have added special things:
Drawing/sketch- $1
Painting- $2 
Added background ( i do all sorts)- $+1
I also do:
Your bettas as other animals, such as dogs, cats, horses....hamsters, etc. 

SPECIAL OFFER!: 
Halloween Drawing- $3 
Includes: Betta, Halloween background of your choosing, and a "costume" on the betta

SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED IN THE PRICES ABOVE.


----------

